

Show HN: Crowdsourced Problem Solving - owltheory
https://mindcloud.io

======
owltheory
Greetings! The link is to an early prototype. We're in the phase of gauging
interest, so any and all feedback is welcome.

Elevator pitch: A social platform for crowdsourcing problem-solving and
fueling demand-driven innovation.

The goal here is to build a community that brings together people who point
out problems and people with the skillsets to solve them. The latter category
would be comprised of people who love a challenge and/or have an interest in
entrepreneurship. Popular solutions would present the opportunity for a
crowdfunding campaign.

------
dimatter
(registration form) too long; didn't register

~~~
owltheory
Ah, thank you, we'll tweak it.

~~~
wingerlang
Registration form /at all/ with nothing to show for. Interest == gone.

> Welcome to Mindcloud! Mindcloud is a new type of social network aiming to
> tackle collaborative problem solving.

Tell me and show me what you are doing and how your are doing it. I'm not
going to register just to maybe find out.

